# Unknown plants



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi ! Can anyone tell me the name of these plants as I bought without name and cannot find them in the plant finder.

greetings !


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I do not recall the names of these two, but neither of them is able to live underwater permanently. They are often sold as aquatic plants in local fish stores but they are marginals that live in boggy areas.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

#1: Pilea cadierei, aluminium plant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilea_cadierei
#2: Ophiopogon japonicus, mondo grass http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ophiopogon_japonicus
Both are terrestrial, not even for permanently wet ground.


----------



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey !

Great and fast information! Thank You very much!


----------



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

By the way Guys taking profit of your expertise .. 

I collected this grass similar "moss" in the street at Budapest.. (the big one of the picture) it's great cold resistant keeps very green with ice and snow.. I saw also is being sell for gardening, so believe it's spread all Europe. 

do You identify what is it ? and if yes do You think I could make it work in my paludarium ?

greetings


----------



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

found it ! it's Sagina Subulata


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, it's a Sagina, however I can't say if it's S. subulata as there are also further similar species, e.g. S. procumbens, ID is difficult. I guess they could be used if the soil isn't wet but moderately moist, and they get much light; might be worth a try.


----------



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info again ! will try !


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

"Nelson", please stop to place advertising here in the threads!


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

p.s. although it is sold as "moss" it is not a moss at all. In fact it is a Caryophyllaceae.


----------

